# Werkstat acrylic kit, am i applying it right?



## dakmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all, i have recently used werkstat acrylic kit and the results looked quite good. However after the first rain since applying, i'm not overly impressed with the beading. It looks very sporadic! I applied to the letter of the law,(three coats) and the rain just seems to sit on the bonnet, even when driving at moderate speed! I used to use AG HD wax, and this beaded very well and the car would vertually dry itself at speed. Am i doing something wrong or do sealents act differently? The car is solid ibis white by the way. thanks in advance.:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

sealants tend to sheet more than bead....mine tends to dry itself quite well... saying that i have not used AG HD in yonks so i could not tell you tbh


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Got any pics...


----------



## dakmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

Sirmally2 said:


> Got any pics...


No pics, the weather's ****e!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

perfect for beading pics (unless its under 2" of snow) 

it doesnt bead like HD wax but it does look good :thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I use the Werkstat and always had good results.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Werkstat doesn't bead particularly well IMO.

If you want beading and like sealants I'd go for C2.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Never got on with the Werkstat acrylic kit, although I think the prime is excelent.


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

I used carlack nsc late decemeber (which is the base for the werkstatt range, nsc is the basis for prime) & i found it beaded great for 8 weeks or so,but the same, my paint looks great, its turqouise metalic but the beading isnt great compared to carnuba wax but as said sealants behave differently, i even added sonus acrylic glanz on top last time i washed and the beading doesnt look good, maybe i need to add another coat of nsc.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Good, cheap, durable sealant that beads like a mentalist - FK1000P :thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

millns84 said:


> Good, cheap, durable sealant that beads like a mentalist - FK1000P :thumb:


ooooh got some of that but not had chance to use it yet, p.s. whats the cure time time & conditions, does it like sun/heat? :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I too wasn't impressed with the beeding of JETT but does beeding really matter or does it just make people feel they've done a good job?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I love the Werkstat kit, beading is awesome, if it's a bit hit & miss, try re applying & making sure there is good coverage.

You can use Werkstat prime with Wolfs bodywrap too.

Layer the products in this order on one panel :thumb: 

1. Werkstat Prime.
2. Wolfs Bodywrap.
3. Werkstat Trigger.


----------



## dakmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

Scotty B said:


> I too wasn't impressed with the beeding of JETT but does beeding really matter or does it just make people feel they've done a good job?


You maybe right, nothing like nice tight beading! the werkstat is sort of beading, but the rain just seems to sit like a blancmange:lol: When i use the AG hd wax, it's rolling off the bonnet as it hits. As i say, i'm getting great results reflection wise.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I've been using the Werkstat acrylic kit on my ibis white A4 for about a year now and wouldn't use anything else

Check out the piccys in my 'garage' 

Personally I love the stuff and have never had a problem with it.

It beads brilliantly for me too :thumb:

Got a pic on my iPhone of the beading qualities - gonna have to dig it out and put the piccy up over the weekend ...


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Have you clayed and polished the paint at all before using Prime?

I'm a big fan of the Kit, but I agree the beading isn't that tight. It does sheet water well though.

Personally I like the crisp clean look it gives to my two silver cars.


----------



## dakmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> I've been using the Werkstat acrylic kit on my ibis white A4 for about a year now and wouldn't use anything else
> 
> Check out the piccys in my 'garage'
> 
> ...


That's a crackin car you have, i have an A3 BE. White looks the bizz when it's gleaming:thumb: I am happy with the finish i've been getting, just a bit dissapointed with the beading, doesn't look right. It might be the way i'm putting the coat on and removing it. Will definitely persevere with it. Post your beading pic when u get chance:thumb:


----------



## dakmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

organisys said:


> Have you clayed and polished the paint at all before using Prime?
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Kit, but I agree the beading isn't that tight. It does sheet water well though.
> 
> Personally I like the crisp clean look it gives to my two silver cars.


I didn't clay or polish as the car had just come out of the showroom, and then pretty much straight into my garage.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

dakmaster said:


> Post your beading pic when u get chance:thumb:


Not the best piccy, but when it chucks it down again (which won't be long) I'll get a better one.

I think you get the jist from the piccy -










I get decent beading and decent sheeting too with the acrylic :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

WannaBd said:


> ooooh got some of that but not had chance to use it yet, p.s. whats the cure time time & conditions, does it like sun/heat? :thumb:


Cure time around 10 minutes. I've used it in warm conditions but would avoid using it in direct sunlight.

Also a bit of a pain if you put it on too thick but can be layered after 20 minutes :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

dakmaster said:


> I didn't clay or polish as the car had just come out of the showroom, and then pretty much straight into my garage.


That might be where the problem lies. It might be residue from whatever the dealership put onto car which is interfering with the Werkstat. Even though it's come out of the dealers then it still needs full decontamination. Tardis, Iron x (especially on white) and clay, then onto the Werkstat kit.


----------



## dakmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

Bristle Hound said:


> Not the best piccy, but when it chucks it down again (which won't be long) I'll get a better one.
> 
> I think you get the jist from the piccy -
> 
> ...


It's definitely tighter beading compared to what i am getting:thumb:


----------



## dakmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> That might be where the problem lies. It might be residue from whatever the dealership put onto car which is interfering with the Werkstat. Even though it's come out of the dealers then it still needs full decontamination. Tardis, Iron x (especially on white) and clay, then onto the Werkstat kit.


I think i might just strip it right back and start again:buffer:


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

I have both the Acrylic kit and HD wax. 

I was using the Werkstat kit on my silver Audi for about a year. I decontaminated it all one afternoon and when I went to reapply the Werkstat, I realised I was running low on trigger. 

Knowing it would take a few days to order, I decided to whack on a coat of the HD wax as a temp measure (normally use it on the wife's blue megane). 

Although the finish wasn't as sharp, I definitely think the beading (and sheeting) was a lot better and the car stayed cleaner for longer as it was basically drying itself after rain. I decided to stick with HD all through the winter, its been very durable. I've also ditched snow foaming as I felt this was degrading the wax a bit over the winter when there wasn't the weather to re- apply. Might have been the foam I was using but I'm finding a blast with the pressure washer and a wash with a mild shampoo like btbm helps to keep the wax looking fresher for longer. 

I'll prob go back to the Werkstat over the summer when there's less rain and muck to get the car dirty. I would say the wax gives more of a glowing finish whilst the Werkstat looks a colder, sharp and clinical (if that makes any sense). 

Both great products though. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

never really had a problem jett on its own does not bead as well maybe it depends if your using glos over it? Just a thought iirc my beading was much improved with a layer of glos over the jett.

hmm i am tempted to see what HD wax is like on mine but i might wing it when it comes to the summer and layer some BOS/ zymol volvo on her. :lol:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I find it sheets water off well and the car is easy to dry. last wax used was Megs #16 which is pretty well regarded and I did not find that lasted as long as Jeffs. Besides I can do my whole car in 20mins so tend to do it more often as I just can help myself:lol: I would start again as the dealer will probably have applied some sort of product on the car before you got it.


----------



## dakmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

Quick update, spent 6 hours cleaning the car today. I didn't strip the car, but gave it a meticulous clean and took my time applying werkstat gloss, as it already has 3 coats of trigger on. Just started raining so hopefully the beading will look tighter.


----------



## dakmaster (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok, so i went out at midnight last night to have a look how the rain was settling on my car, and i've cracked it! Nice tight beading, just rolling off the bonnet, needless to say i am well pleased When i applied the gloss, i decided to let it cure for 5 minutes before wiping off completely, seems to have done the trick. Thanks to everyone for your comments:thumb:

Now going out to give the engine bay a good spray with 303 aerospace protectent, heard good things about this product...


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Scotty B said:


> I too wasn't impressed with the beeding of JETT but does beeding really matter or does it just make people feel they've done a good job?


I take it back, I'm very impressed. This was taken 2 weeks after it was applied.

Acryllic JETT:


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Claying will improve beading massively; while the car's new, dealers aren't usually known for their care in prepping cars. Chances are the surface is contaminated and in need of claying which will affect the sealant bonding and beading. 

I'd clay it, use Prime if you've got it then apply Jett. One coat or Prime, 2 of Jett will be fine. 

The beading should be good; I'd rate it about 6 or 7 out of 10. The beading in the pic above, to me, is poorer than I'd expect from Werkstat. The pic above looks like what I get after about 2months and that's from a clayed surfaced, Prime'd then one or 2 coats of Jett.


----------

